# Looking for a smoked Tuna recipe



## cmayna (Oct 31, 2020)

Hey ya'll,
Hope everyone is doing fine.   Been very busy fishing with the wife and now I'm in a delima with our overly stuffed freezers.

I have a bunch of Albacore Tuna which I would like to smoke and then give it away on some of our upcoming 2021 fishing trips.    Does anyone have a successful recipe which you would be willing to share?  I'm having problems finding a widely accepted recipe for this fish.

Maybe Albacore or just Tuna itself is something which hasn't worked out in a smoker?


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 31, 2020)

Wait, what?  I thought you was the fish smoking king on here.


----------



## PelletAddict (Nov 1, 2020)

cmayna said:


> Hey ya'll,
> Hope everyone is doing fine.   Been very busy fishing with the wife and now I'm in a delima with our overly stuffed freezers.
> 
> I have a bunch of Albacore Tuna which I would like to smoke and then give it away on some of our upcoming 2021 fishing trips.    Does anyone have a successful recipe which you would be willing to share?  I'm having problems finding a widely accepted recipe for this fish.
> ...




I don't have anything for a more traditional smoked tuna, but tuna steaks on the pellet smoker make a fabulous entrée. There are lots of grilled recipes online, some with marinades. I just reverse sear them using my pellet smoker and add home-made wasabi mayo, and they are great.

These get a wonderful smoky taste and the reverse sear keeps them rare all the way through except the very edges.

Here's what I do. The wasabi mayo adds the kicker.

REVERSE-SEARED TUNA STEAKS WITH WASABI MAYO
Thaw the tuna steaks (if frozen). They do not have to be entirely thawed since the slow smoke will even out internal temperatures.

INGREDIENTS:
Tuna steaks
Olive oil
salt
pepper

Wasabi Mayo:
Mayo
Wasabi paste
Soy sauce

DIRECTIONS
Make Mayo in advance: put mayo in bowl, add wasabi to taste (heat level), then a splash of soy for flavor. Mix well and refrigerate until mealtime.

Rub tuna steaks with olive oil (or sparingly with sesame oil), sprinkle lightly with salt and pepper.

Smoke on low heat (150F) until they reach 90 - 95F, about 45 minutes (mine started at about 29F, my pellet smoker runs hot maybe 180 not 150).

Transfer to very hot grill with lid open. Sear both sides, flipping every minute or two, looking for grill marks but pulling at internal temp between 100 and 110F for rare. Rest for several minutes.


----------



## PAS (Nov 1, 2020)

Google is your friend!  Just one here https://www.dailyssportsgrill.com/smoking-tuna-a-smoked-tuna-guide/


----------



## cmayna (Nov 1, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Wait, what?  I thought you was the fish smoking king on here.



Yeah well, maybe for Salmon and Ling Cod, but I have never smoked Tuna and would love to add it to my "Yo MaMa" list of fish I love to smoke.

PelletAddict and PAS, thank you BIG time for the ideas and links.  Will report back shortly..........I hope


----------



## cmayna (Dec 30, 2020)

Update:  I've been working on a  cold smoked Albacore Lox recipe which so has been a OMG! reaction from the wife.    Tomorrow she and I are going out on our last 2020 fishing trip for rock/ling cod and Dungey crab combo trip and will bring some with me to share to get opinions "from my fishing buddies".


----------



## callmez (Dec 31, 2020)

Cold smoked tuna? Now I'm watching with interest!


----------

